# Phrag Rosy Gem



## TDT (Sep 21, 2013)

Sedenii x Cardinale
Sedenii (schlimii x longifolium)
Cardinale (schlimii x Sedenii)


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 21, 2013)

Yay! Phragmipedium hybrids!

It's lovely. Sporting some nice color.


----------



## John M (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful....and nice photos too!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes! Great PICs Nice bloomer too.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 21, 2013)

Does it hold multiple flowers for a while?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 21, 2013)

Love pink phrags!


----------



## abax (Sep 22, 2013)

That Phrag. looks good enough to eat! Absolutely yummy color.


----------



## TDT (Sep 22, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Does it hold multiple flowers for a while?



The second flower has been open 2-3 days now. I bought the plant last year and this is the first time to bloom for me, so I can't say yet!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice pink!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 22, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## Secundino (Sep 22, 2013)

Adorable.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice flower. Very nice photos.

Chuck


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 22, 2013)

I was expecting more schlimii influence, showing more Sedenii, but nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Dido (Sep 22, 2013)

a nice one


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2013)

Very lovely, and delicate.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2013)

abax said:


> That Phrag. looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 30, 2013)

Lovin' the pink and the hostas!!


----------



## TDT (Nov 24, 2013)

Update: last flower, it just dropped this morning, photo taken last weekend.
It held 2 flowers for a couple of days, but mostly just the one.


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 24, 2013)

very nice


----------



## phraggy (Nov 24, 2013)

Love the shape and colour of this one----beautiful.

Ed


----------



## eaborne (Nov 24, 2013)

Lovely bloom!


----------

